# using r410a



## daventx64 (Jul 13, 2012)

*hello. certified tech here , im getting familiar with this refigerant but i would like a little help on how to throttle it in for a recharge, like for instance '' topping it off '' . i know to add it in slowly , but for how long dont want to damage the compressor i know to do the superheat and subcooling method also. any seasoned advice would be greatly appreciated thank you very much. *


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

On TXV systems, with your SC, and stop when your lose and leave the system stabilize as you would with R22.

On piton/fixed metering device systems, add some and then recheck your SH. 

If your just starting to charge/top off with liquid. It takes a wile to get in practice. I've been liquid charging/topping off since the 80s. Once you get use to it. You'll wonder why you didn't start sooner.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

The glide on R410 is so close that you can actually charge in vapor state without any issues. I purposely charged my own unit with straight vapor just to test what a Carrier rep told me, and it has worked just fine. Sub cool is always spot on when I check it every year. For charging with liquid however, Yellow Jacket makes a rapid charge fitting that adapts onto your low side hose. You charge with liquid and the rapid charge meters it into the system through a small orifice.


----------

